# Seeking Doctor Recommendation DF



## DeLeon (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey all. I've been living in DF for 7 months and think it's time for a check up. Can anyone recommend an English speaking Dr. nearish to Polanco? 
Many thanks.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

If it were me, I would go to a big "farmacia" and ask them for a recomendation. They usually know the local doctors and who speaks English.
Just thought.


----------

